# pashetti's frogroom



## pashetti (Apr 22, 2008)

ranitomeya rack








other half rack








the other half








outside the door1








outside the door 2








new rack now with tadpole








empty terrarium ready for mysteriosus








terrarium anthony








truncatus terrarium








terrarium isla popa


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Very,very nice!!!!


Keep up the good work and have a nice day 


gluedl


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Great setup!!! too bad we can't get those systems here.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow very impresive ! thanks for posting. Feel free to keep the pictures comming


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

awesome! What lights are you using in the racks? What materials were used to create the racks?


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

very nice, some sweet vivs you have there. Thats an awesome rack setup, very clean.


----------



## pashetti (Apr 22, 2008)

Frogilicious said:


> awesome! What lights are you using in the racks? What materials were used to create the racks?


the light is neon t5 6400k
the rack are made by square tube 25x25x2mm in aluminium and some connectors made by plastic,i have buy this connectors in italy but i have found this site 
www.jewelspray.com in deutchland with cheap prices


----------



## Martydart (May 14, 2010)

Wow!! What a professional looking set up. Nice job. Marty


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

How big is that future E. mysteriosus tank? I read they need something like 40x40x80 or 80x50x80 for groups.

Btw checkout E.N.T. Terrarientechnik for rack stuff. They will even build you whole systems!

I really like your Ranitomeya rack!

One question - in this pic http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/4121/p1060943.jpg what is that pinkish brom?


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Nothing can top european setups 

A good thing that I live in Germany


----------



## pashetti (Apr 22, 2008)

hexentanz said:


> How big is that future E. mysteriosus tank? I read they need something like 40x40x80 or 80x50x80 for groups.
> 
> Btw checkout E.N.T. Terrarientechnik for rack stuff. They will even build you whole systems!
> 
> ...


The therrarium for mysteriosus is 45/45/50h and the brom is a simple fireball near the light


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice setups. Great looking room


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

You guys are definitely ahead of the curve.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

The extra-tall vivs are awesome---as is the addition of wood in some vivs---very nice. Great work!!!


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice room!


----------



## TPinner (Aug 16, 2009)

I love these European setups. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pashetti (Apr 22, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

my basti creme pair


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That's a hot photo!


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

Is that a King Tiger begonia in your anthony terrarium? I had one of those in my old 55 gal and it got all spindly like that too. Great tanks though!!


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Pashetti,stunnng room congrats,i agree with riko one hot photo
For all our american friends George and Jeremy gave me this link to look at,as we have made one of these racks so it is available over there
Quick Frame Introduction
so you can now all have a nice slinky rack
regards all from Blighty
Stu


----------



## Dillon Wascher (Jul 26, 2011)

Very nice tanks!


----------

